# Doggie Steps



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

I want to get my furbaby some doggie steps to get up on the bed and the couch. I have been researching them but I am not sure what type to get. Has anyone gotten the ones that are made of the high density foam? If so can you tell me how you like them. I have hardwood floors and want something that will not slide.

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't have hardwood floors, but maybe there's something you can put under the stairs to create traction? I've used the foam stairs for Bella for three years now and I coudn't be happier with them. I don't have to worry about her bumping her head on anything, and she doesn't feel trapped on the bed. Harley likes them too, its amazing how fast they took to them. I bought mine at ruffruffandmeow.com if you're shopping around.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can actually make your own steps out of the foam installation you can get a home improvement store. There used to be a site that explained how to but its not up anymore.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

My ex made stairs for my boys out of these foam cubes from walmart in the craft dept. He cut them to make the steps and covered it with fabric. on the bottom he used the grippy thing that you put under area rugs to keep them from slipping. It worked really well for the boys....I would post a pic, but I haven't gone to his house to pick up all my stuff yet, lol...I really should do that soon


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just received these from http://www.luckypetfurniture.com 

They are VERY well made and each step has a lid to open for storage. You can order them with wheels or non-stick backing on the bottom.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Being a poor student, I made my own "steps" using a crate (like a Yaffa Block) and two pillows -- one on the crate and one on the floor. Jack uses them to get down off the bed and to climb up (though getting up is a bit harder for him) and I just did it so he won't LEAP off the bed like he really wants to. Don't know if thats a good temporary solution until you can figure out some proper steps... (someday when I come across some money I will get some real steps too)


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Nov 4 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Being a poor student, I made my own "steps" using a crate (like a Yaffa Block) and two pillows -- one on the crate and one on the floor. Jack uses them to get down off the bed and to climb up (though getting up is a bit harder for him) and I just did it so he won't LEAP off the bed like he really wants to.  Don't know if thats a good temporary solution until you can figure out some proper steps... (someday when I come across some money I will get some real steps too)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i'm poor too LOL and we have a small ottoman. got it at tj maxx or something for $9.99. it's only about 6-8" tall and buttercup is able to easily jettison her way up to the top of anything. i have another ottoman that i bought from my old job (furniture outlet store) for $24.99, it's a full size storage ottoman with no legs, so i just set it next to the bed and she can hop up on it, sleep on it, or let me dump my clothes there when i'm too lazy to hang them back up.









ann marie and the "really, why cant i just be LIFTED up to the bed and the sofa??? it's just easier on everyone, no?" buttercup


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We used to have a ramp at the end of the bed for Scooby, but I tripped over it one day and smashed my shoulder so that had to go. Now we have one of those little kiddie block foam sofas that fold out to a bed. We keep it at the end of our bed and Scooby uses it all the time. We bought it at Walmart for about $16. Scooby won't use steps at all, neither up or down so this is perfect for him to be able to hop up and down from the bed.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

You should check out the Lillian Vernan catalog. They have the plush covered foam steps for really cheap.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> You should check out the Lillian Vernan catalog. They have the plush covered foam steps for really cheap.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116826
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I am to cheap to pay that kind of money for steps, when I didn't know if Puddles would use them or sail right over them.

We made these 6 months ago and still using them. They are made of foamrubber and we covered them a colored sheet to match the room.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

I goofed. the steps are in the harriet Carter catalog i think around 40$


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i can top the poor stories...i use a cardboard box i put a square of foam on and made a cover


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh you ladies are quite right, why spend big $$$$$ on items like steps etc. only to find that our little furkids won't use them.
We saw some steps on a web site that we thought would be great for Scooby, well the steps were nice and wide and had carpet on them too, just the right height for our bed as well, and like the silly fools we are when it comes to Scooby we went ahead and ordered them. When they arrived we put them in the lounge room to see if Scooby would perhaps get used to seeing them, then we moved them to the bed, and you guessed it, no go from his lordship. Those steps are now in the spare room along with other items we have bought that he won't use.








I am thinking we are going to just stick with the block foam kiddie bed as we know he will use it and never attempts to jump over it to the floor like he did the steps.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Janet -

You should put your steps for sale on the forum. Alot of posters have asked about steps. I love mine. All five of the critters use them, up and down. And because each step has a lid, I also have a toy box, clothes box, and a paper-towel box for accidents. All in one







I'm getting another one for the living room









I was also thinking, I have stairs in my house. I'm sure that's why mine took to them so quickly.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I used the steps from my "Firm" set. They served much more purpose by my bed for Brink than they did to lift my fanny. For a smaller dog/pup...something would have to be even lower than that first -like a pillow or somehting...but it worked well for me.








Now it lifts Brink's fanny...not mine!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > Janet -
> >
> > You should put your steps for sale on the forum. Alot of posters have asked about steps. I love mine. All five of the critters use them, up and down. And because each step has a lid, I also have a toy box, clothes box, and a paper-towel box for accidents. All in one
> >
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > > Janet -
> > >
> > > You should put your steps for sale on the forum. Alot of posters have asked about steps. I love mine. All five of the critters use them, up and down. And because each step has a lid, I also have a toy box, clothes box, and a paper-towel box for accidents. All in one
> > >
> > ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow, that last post got a bit jumbled up...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Actually they would be good in the kitchen as they are rather solidly made.

Here is a picture of them,


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi All,

My husband and I went to Home Depot and found the high density foam. He has agreed to try and make the steps, (Handy Andy he is not), but he thinks he can do it.. Can anyone who has made them out of the high density foam tell me what you used to glue them together. My husband plans to glue 4 pieces of foam on top of each other to get a 6" step. The guy at Home Depot said to try liquid nails to glue them, any one have any other method or suggestions. After he makes them I will try to cover them. Any suggestions for covering will also be appreciated. I almost ordered a set for $65.00 but then they wanted $20.00 to ship them so we decided to try making them.

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I made the steps today. They are really easy and they only cost us $18.00 for the material, 1 sheet of the foam and a tube of liquid nails. Now I am going to buy some material to cover them. I am a garment sewer and have never covered anything but I just made a pattern and made a cover out of some scrap fabric that I had. It came out pretty good so I will be off tomorrow to buy some faux sheep skin fabric to cover them. If anyone is interested in how we did it let me know and I will be happy to give out the instructions. I will try to post a picture of the stairs uncovered and then one with them covered. Sure beats spending $65.00 and another $20.00 for shipping. The cover I am making will be removable for washing. 


Lynda


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Nov 10 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Hi Everyone,
> 
> My husband and I made the steps today.  They are really easy and they only cost us $18.00 for the material, 1 sheet of the foam and a tube of liquid nails.  Now I am going to buy some material to cover them.  I am a garment sewer and have never covered anything but I just made a pattern and made a cover out of some scrap fabric that I had.  It came out pretty good so I will be off tomorrow to buy some faux sheep skin fabric to cover them.  If anyone is interested in how we did it let me know and I will be happy to give out the instructions.  I will try to post a picture of the stairs uncovered and then one with them covered.  Sure beats spending $65.00 and another $20.00 for shipping.  The cover I am making will be removable for washing.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I would really love to see the pics. I've been wanting some steps for Tucker to use for our bed, but it is really high up, so I would like to see yours to know if something like that would work for us. He can get up on our bed by jumping into the chair beside the bed and then jumps from the chair to the bed. He can't get down though. Yesterday, he got in the bed and I didn't know it. We were watching TV and he started howling. I went in there to find him wanting off the bed. He very seldom gets in the bed if we aren't in there, but he's done it a couple of times lately.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lynda_@Nov 10 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Hi Everyone,
> 
> My husband and I made the steps today.  They are really easy and they only cost us $18.00 for the material, 1 sheet of the foam and a tube of liquid nails.  Now I am going to buy some material to cover them.  I am a garment sewer and have never covered anything but I just made a pattern and made a cover out of some scrap fabric that I had.  It came out pretty good so I will be off tomorrow to buy some faux sheep skin fabric to cover them.  If anyone is interested in how we did it let me know and I will be happy to give out the instructions.  I will try to post a picture of the stairs uncovered and then one with them covered.  Sure beats spending $65.00 and another $20.00 for shipping.  The cover I am making will be removable for washing.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Did you use 4" thick foam? How did you cut it? I have an old foam mattress we used to use when my granddaughters were infants and toddlers that I'd like to cut up and make steps out of for Pico. I can sew, too, and found some really beautiful sheepskin-like fleece at Hancock recently to cover them with.

I work with foam when I make the dog beds and I use a spray glue from the upholstery supply place but it's kinda hard to control so I'd like to hear your experience with the liquid nails.

And I can't wait to see your pictures of your finished product. I like the foam steps because they are light and can be moved around if needed.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Pamela,

I did not use soft foam like for bedding. I used the high density foam that is very light weight but very solid feeling like it was wood. I have posted pictures of it in my gallery. The finished size is 20" deep 24" wide and 12"high. We used 2" thick foam. We cut 3 pieces 20" X 24" and glued them together, one on top of the other to make a 6" step. Then we cut 3 more pieces 10" X 24" and glued them together one on top of the other and then on top of the 1st step that we made. Eash step is 10" deep. The liquid nails was very easy to use. No mess at all. The only mess was cutting the foam. To cut it we used a regular kitchen knife. Not hard to do but messy. We have an ottoman at the end of our bed so we only made the stairs 12" tall because she can then jump onto the ottoman and then onto our bed. As you can see I have not covered them yet. I bought the material this morning and it is now in the dryer, (I always wash and dry my material before I use it.) As soon as I get the cover made I will post another picture. I just hope it comes out as good as the scrap one that I made.

Lynda


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The foam she used is meant for wall insulation. You get it at a home improvement store (Menards, Lowes, Home Depot).


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

doggiestairs.com

This place has 2 sets of foam steps for only $39.99! I just saw a commercial on TV and at that time you could get them for $29.99! They look great, but I haven't tried them. Baxter did chew the corners of the ottoman I use now and the steps would be cheaper then recovering the ottoman.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Nov 11 2005, 04:15 PM
> *doggiestairs.com
> 
> This place has 2 sets of foam steps for only $39.99! I just saw a commercial on TV and at that time you could get them for $29.99! They look great, but I haven't tried them. Baxter did chew the corners of the ottoman I use now and the steps would be cheaper then recovering the ottoman.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119002*


[/QUOTE]
That is great price! They don't list the dimensions though.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I finished my dogie steps. They are very light weight but even I can stand on them. They are very solid. Now I just have to teach Chloe how to use them. She is very timid on them right now. I took pictures, they are in my photo gallery. Let me know what you think.

Lynda


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are her pictures....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Chloe is using the stairs like a little trooper. She has a new bed now, MINE









Lynda


----------

